# 🔍 Most Wanted!



## HEISENBERG (Dec 23, 2021)

*We are looking for chemical suppliers all over the world. Please leave here links to suppliers you know and trust. *​


----------



## Honolulu98

I've been in this world for a short time, but I'll try to help with whatever information I get. I am recently looking for palladium chloride and came across this supplier who seems quite trustworthy, has been registered with Alibaba for 14 years, and has various products.


Palladium chloride: Link here


----------



## MadHatter (Dec 26, 2021)

Listen, I really don't know if this is worth anything, but I stumbled upon a strange congolese marketplace some time ago that's absolutely riddled with different suppliers of precursors offering international stealth shipping. Like I said, I don't know if it's of any use and I haven't tried any of the suppliers yet, but maybe you'll find it interesting and are in a better position to determine their value. Just eager to help, but not sure if I'm helping.

HERE IT IS:

Ka-bien marketplace


----------



## MadHatter

Also this. I've been using these for minor orders of trial chemicals, and they check out. Ships from Latvia, EU. 

https://www.limac.lv/catalog/params/category/91227/


----------



## Montecristo

P2NP - http://www.whwingroup.com
ships from china. 500USD/1000g


----------



## Dimitry_Mendeleev

HEISENBERG said:


> *We are looking for chemical suppliers all over the world. Please leave here links to suppliers you know and trust. *​



HEISENBERGwell i have 1 source , i can share .... [email protected]
he have supply of chemical and solvents may be can help... will share his catalog also


----------



## HEISENBERG

Dimitry_Mendeleev said:


> well i have 1 source , i can share .... [email protected]
> he have supply of chemical and solvents may be can help... will share his catalog also



Dimitry_MendeleevInvite your supplier to our forum. It will be useful for many people.


----------



## Dimitry_Mendeleev

HEISENBERG said:


> Invite your supplier to our forum. It will be useful for many people.



HEISENBERGok ..will ask him .


----------



## MadHatter

This supplier is in high regard among hobbyists on other fora:





Onyxmet


Sklep internetowy oferujący bogatą ofertę metali ziem rzadkich. Serdecznie zapraszamy do zapoznania się z ofertą i zakupów.




onyxmet.com




Polish based, like so many others.


----------



## btcboss2022

I'm dealing with Nitrochemis(Poland), Laboratoruim Discounter NL, Constantylious777....


----------



## MadHatter

btcboss2022 said:


> I'm dealing with Nitrochemis(Poland), Laboratoruim Discounter NL, Constantylious777....



btcboss2022And are you comfortable with sharing your techniques for import? It's posted to another person or to a vacant adres or what is your trick? (I fully understand if you decline to answer, of course .


----------



## btcboss2022

DocX said:


> And are you comfortable with sharing your techniques for import? It's posted to another person or to a vacant adres or what is your trick? (I fully understand if you decline to answer, of course .



DocXWe use a chemical company that works with that kind of products, more than a trick is common sense ;-)


----------



## btcboss2022

Inoxia LTD is s good supplier too.


----------



## MadHatter

Yes, and pyrogarage.pl is also GREAT. Very swift and reliable service, I've ordered from them multiple times. THey are pyro suppliers though, so the chemicals offered are base chemicals. And only in powder form.


----------



## MadHatter

www.rpolly.com. 
Germany-based. Keeps a small stock of disparate chemicals. They have: 
*MEK
N-Butylamin
Sulphur
Sodium metal
Benzaldehyde
Ethyl acetate
Methoxypropanol
Xylol*

and some other less interesting chems. So not a huge stock, and not the cheapest, but reliable.


----------



## btcboss2022

DocX said:


> Also this. I've been using these for minor orders of trial chemicals, and they check out. Ships from Latvia, EU.
> 
> https://www.limac.lv/catalog/params/category/91227/



DocXThey seem to be off, they don't reply to orders applies.


----------



## MadHatter

btcboss2022 said:


> They seem to be off, they don't reply to orders applies.



btcboss2022Really? That's strange. I communicated with them soon before I posted in the forum, and they replied swiftly.


----------



## btcboss2022

DocX said:


> Really? That's strange. I communicated with them soon before I posted in the forum, and they replied swiftly.



DocXI made 2 orders in the website and the message say they will contact you by email for total price with shipping but they never send the final price. Like they are not there.


----------



## Wast3d Gen3rat!on

Onw Bro bro.by the gas station on 39 in front of walter way


----------



## MrSung

DocX said:


> www.rpolly.com.
> Germany-based. Keeps a small stock of disparate chemicals. They have:
> 
> hEY Doc
> ...



DocX
Hey DocX, i travelled often to Europe and Germany in general, i will love to visit them personally. I have just checked their address in Dortmund. 
Do you think i can get all or almost all precusors for SYNTHETIC NOIDS from them?


----------



## HEISENBERG (Dec 23, 2021)

*We are looking for chemical suppliers all over the world. Please leave here links to suppliers you know and trust. *​


----------



## MrSung (Jul 12, 2022)

btcboss2022 said:


> I'm dealing with Nitrochemis(Poland), Laboratoruim Discounter NL, Constantylious777....



btcboss2022
Hey btcboss can you provide some more info on how to reach them?


----------



## MrSung

btcboss2022 said:


> We use a chemical company that works with that kind of products, more than a trick is common sense ;-)



btcboss2022
It makes sense but getting a company for all products is not easy


----------



## MrSung

DocX said:


> Also this. I've been using these for minor orders of trial chemicals, and they check out. Ships from Latvia, EU. I have made contact with these but still waiting on their reply
> 
> 
> https://www.limac.lv/catalog/params/category/91227/



DocX


----------



## T0R (Sep 19, 2022)

becouse it is importand to share information on BreakingBad I share my secure shipping line for BMK Pouder . shipping takes 8 days to central europe becouse it is a secure line tracking just start in germany

on wickr sunny444life 
2000 dollar for 25kg bucket
also available per kg but is more expensive
_____
_last update 19-09-22_​


----------



## Waterman1967

HEISENBERG said:


> *We are looking for chemical suppliers all over the world. Please leave here links to suppliers you know and trust. *​



HEISENBERGI have a connection at BASF in Germany but he is afraid to send. What I need is someone in Europe who knows how to stealth things so they can be shipped to USA and wouldn’t mind receiving deliveries from my friend at BASF. This person would be paid very well very regularly.


----------



## Waterman1967

I have a connection at BASF in Germany but he is afraid to send. What I need is someone in Europe who knows how to stealth things so they can be shipped to USA and wouldn’t mind receiving deliveries from my friend at BASF. This person would be paid very well very regularly.


----------



## TheWaterman

DocX said:


> The problem with this one is it’s all in French and I can’t seem to translate in the browser almost like the font can’t be recognized.



DocX




DocX said:


> Listen, I really don't know if this is worth anything, but I stumbled upon a strange congolese marketplace some time ago that's absolutely riddled with different suppliers of precursors offering international stealth shipping. Like I said, I don't know if it's of any use and I haven't tried any of the suppliers yet, but maybe you'll find it interesting and are in a better position to determine their value. Just eager to help, but not sure if I'm helping.
> 
> HERE IT IS:
> 
> Ka-bien marketplace


The pro


----------



## MadHatter

TheWaterman said:


> The pro



TheWatermanCan't help you there, friend. That's between you and your browser . 
But to be honest, I don't think that's the main problem with that site. Better use the supply service on THIS site by contacting Pinkman.


----------



## KokosDreams

I have found great prices for legal precursors at Laboratorium Discounter NL
Restricted Precursors I am going to order from Constantylious and maybe also Nitrochemis to compare both


----------



## KokosDreams

Waterman1967 said:


> I have a connection at BASF in Germany but he is afraid to send. What I need is someone in Europe who knows how to stealth things so they can be shipped to USA and wouldn’t mind receiving deliveries from my friend at BASF. This person would be paid very well very regularly.



Waterman1967
In respect of my OPSEC I could help out, I am well familiar with the BASF and have contacts there too


----------



## KokosDreams

MrSung said:


> Hey btcboss can you provide some more info on how to reach them?



MrSung
Nitrochemis Clearweb:






nitrochemis.com







www.nitrochemis.com





Laboratorium Discounter NL Clearweb:






Laboratorium Discounter







www.laboratoriumdiscounter.nl





Constantylious Onion, Wickr, Proton:

7n5chbevzcylxrpguc6tz24dx5qbnzx4oyuctcr3drj2ojhrdzk6kcid.onion
Email : [email protected]
Wickr : constantylious

I hope I could help

Cincerly,

Koko


----------



## MrSung

KokosDreams said:


> Nitrochemis Clearweb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KokosDreams


----------



## MrSung

Thx Dude much appreciated.


----------



## Venom2021

In Poland I'm can get methyloamine hcl 40% in water
2 bromo 4-methylopropiophenon
2 bromo 4 chloropropiophenon 
P2np
And other chemicals if somebody need


----------



## KokosDreams

MrSung said:


> Thx Dude much appreciated.



MrSung
You're welcome!

Also check this link, if you haven't yet:



http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/resources/categories/shipping-from-europe.2/



Cincerly,

Koko


----------



## MrSung

KokosDreams said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Also check this link, if you haven't yet:
> 
> ...



KokosDreams
Very good links, i actually hadn't gone through all of them, but i am making some contacts. Thx Koko, whenever you have trusted contacts and links please feel free to update me


----------



## Loooow

KokosDreams said:


> Ich habe tolle Preise für legale Ausgangsstoffe bei Laboratorium Discounter NL gefunden
> Restricted Precursors werde ich bei Constantylious und vielleicht auch Nitrochemis bestellen, um beide zu vergleichen



KokosDreamsHallo Constantylious und Nitrochems sind meiner Meinung nach beides echte und zuverlässige Anbieter! Der Unterschied ist, dass Nitrochems etwas billiger ist, aber die Verpackung ist auch gut sichtbar mit einem Firmenaufkleber versehen, der den Inhalt ganz deutlich andeutet!


----------



## Loooow

Loooow said:


> Hallo Constantylious und Nitrochems sind meiner Meinung nach beides echte und zuverlässige Anbieter! Der Unterschied ist, dass Nitrochems etwas billiger ist, aber die Verpackung ist auch gut sichtbar mit einem Firmenaufkleber versehen, der den Inhalt ganz deutlich andeutet!



Loooow*In the meantime, the parcel delivery from Nietrochems is serious and inconspicuous without any externally visible reference to the content or the sender!!!*


----------



## KokosDreams

Loooow said:


> Hallo Constantylious und Nitrochems sind meiner Meinung nach beides echte und zuverlässige Anbieter! Der Unterschied ist, dass Nitrochems etwas billiger ist, aber die Verpackung ist auch gut sichtbar mit einem Firmenaufkleber versehen, der den Inhalt ganz deutlich andeutet!



Loooow
LOL that is * NOT * good hahaha, well did it arrived when you ordered?


----------



## MadHatter

Loooow said:


> Hallo Constantylious und Nitrochems sind meiner Meinung nach beides echte und zuverlässige Anbieter! Der Unterschied ist, dass Nitrochems etwas billiger ist, aber die Verpackung ist auch gut sichtbar mit einem Firmenaufkleber versehen, der den Inhalt ganz deutlich andeutet!



LoooowEnglish translation 


> Hello Constantylious and Nitrochems are both genuine and reliable suppliers in my opinion! The difference is that Nitrochems is a bit cheaper, but the packaging also has a company sticker on it, which clearly shows what's inside!"



Woooo. That's an immediate dealbreaker. Very good information. I would never order under those circumstances.


----------



## KokosDreams

DocX said:


> Woooo. That's an immediate dealbreaker. Very good information. I would never order under those circumstances.



DocX
I'd not know if I should laugh or cry after it arrived haha

Too bad I have just placed an order with him some time ago..


----------



## HEISENBERG (Dec 23, 2021)

*We are looking for chemical suppliers all over the world. Please leave here links to suppliers you know and trust. *​


----------



## MrSung (Sep 2, 2022)

KokosDreams said:


> I'd not know if I should laugh or cry after it arrived haha
> 
> Those conditions are really a deterrent, please share your experience.
> Too bad I have just placed an order with him some time ago..



KokosDreams


----------



## MrSung

DocX said:


> English translation
> 
> 
> Woooo. That's an immediate dealbreaker. Very good information. I would never order under those circumstances.



DocX
No its never advisable, thats a red flag for a serious business person. Always avert any slightest visible risk-it's ain't worth it


----------



## xoxo2.0

I have suppliers for nearly all the reagents. but there are some problems,
1- as they all are medium to small manufacturers they don't sell online at international level, at nation or state level they provide delivery services.
2- each manufacturer has a small catalogue so you have to order from multiple sellers.

solutions:- 
1- the medium level manufacturers contain all the pharma reagents and supply internationally as i remember they all have import-export license.
2- as these chemicals (restricted at most of the countries) are legal here and they can be exported as something else without any problem with customs on both sides.
3- they are cheap af nearly same as chinese ones in quality and price.

still i would prefer chinese manufacturers over mine for international level as the chinese one are seasoned.

still if you want i would love to post their names, addresses, contacts, with products they have. (there are multiple suppliers for same product with different prices).

i have purchased from few of them in past and i can trust them.


----------



## adroitsynth

xoxo2.0 said:


> I have suppliers for nearly all the reagents. but there are some problems,
> 1- as they all are medium to small manufacturers they don't sell online at international level, at nation or state level they provide delivery services.
> 2- each manufacturer has a small catalogue so you have to order from multiple sellers.
> 
> ...



xoxo2.0I would love more info. I'm in USA what country have you/they shipped to?


----------



## TheWaterman

Thank



KokosDreams said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Also check this link, if you haven't yet:
> 
> ...



KokosDreamsThanks 


KokosDreams said:


> Thanks for trying man but this guy knows what he knows and he doesn’t want to hear anything about anything else. He insists that BDO is exactly the same as GBL and if I don’t know that then tough shit.. I offered this guy a freakiking fortune to send me GBL if it’s like he says the same thing he could sell 2000 liters more a month at a premium rate but he doesn’t even read them just says don’t ask me about GBL he sells bdo


----------



## TheWaterman

Do you know



TheWaterman said:


> Thank
> 
> Thanks



TheWatermanw any of those small places that sell GBL and ship to the USA?


----------



## KokosDreams

Definitely a red flag! There are many better options here so it's not necessary luckily


----------



## KokosDreams

I have no experience with those chemicals as they are far from the synthesis I am learning about, but I generally only go for business relationships where the communication is in a good place before the business was done.


----------



## TheWaterman

Has there been something bad about our communication? I don’t understand what you mean by that sir?


----------



## TheWaterman

TheWaterman said:


> Has there been something bad about our communication? I don’t understand what you mean by that sir?



TheWatermanAh you must be the man at constanious. If you’ll read those you’ll see he was very rude and dismissive and all I did was tell him why I thought that was a poor decision being in the business he is in being at the very least civil is a must I would think wouldn’t you.


----------



## TheWaterman

What is the price in Europe for 1 lb and 1 kilos I am seeing numbers that can’t be right.


----------



## KokosDreams

TheWaterman said:


> What is the price in Europe for 1 lb and 1 kilos I am seeing numbers that can’t be right.



TheWatermanWhat product exactly do you mean?


----------



## KokosDreams

TheWaterman said:


> Ah you must be the man at constanious. If you’ll read those you’ll see he was very rude and dismissive and all I did was tell him why I thought that was a poor decision being in the business he is in being at the very least civil is a must I would think wouldn’t you.



TheWatermanI only had good experiences with Constantylious


----------



## TheWaterman

Well it seems like Tina prices are far more in Europe then here. I was having a good experience with him up until he realized I wasn’t going for the GBL and BDO are the exact same thing story. He ships BDO to the USA even in same container types. If he didn’t have GBL i could have it delivered to him and I will give him 150% of whatever he makes on his bdo. I just don’t think he understood me it’s a cash cow for him. If he gets 10 a liter for him. I mean what does he make that he won’t do the easy part of his job for my stuff, enough to turn down $20000 a month that’s just nuts.if you could talk him into it I’ll give you $5 a liter that’s 10 grand a month when we up to speed again.


----------



## TheWaterman

For meth.


----------



## TheWaterman

TheWaterman said:


> For meth.



TheWaterman


----------



## KokosDreams

TheWaterman said:


> Well it seems like Tina prices are far more in Europe then here. I was having a good experience with him up until he realized I wasn’t going for the GBL and BDO are the exact same thing story. He ships BDO to the USA even in same container types. If he didn’t have GBL i could have it delivered to him and I will give him 150% of whatever he makes on his bdo. I just don’t think he understood me it’s a cash cow for him. If he gets 10 a liter for him. I mean what does he make that he won’t do the easy part of his job for my stuff, enough to turn down $20000 a month that’s just nuts.if you could talk him into it I’ll give you $5 a liter that’s 10 grand a month when we up to speed again.



TheWatermanMan I really don't understand what you're saying.

Who are you talking about specifically?


----------



## TheWaterman

I was asking you to talk to your friend at the chemical place, I offered essentially$20000 a month and you ten a month if you can convince him to do this I could also tell you how to make thesee


----------



## KokosDreams

TheWaterman said:


> I was asking you to talk to your friend at the chemical place, I offered essentially$20000 a month and you ten a month if you can convince him to do this I could also tell you how to make thesee



TheWatermanAre you lookingto buy or to sell precursors?

As I figured it is about GBL?


----------



## TheWaterman

Of course sir the GBL is the center of the whole rave movement. You guys must really hate GBL with the kind of money we talking about here. He is an absolutely ideal situation because he already sends BDO. Can you tell me is there anything in North America they you have trouble getting in Europe that might encourage your friend to accept all this money I’m trying to give him? I can get you DMT. Also it took me 2 years but I perfected how to smoke meth from a vape without any of the internal scouring and build up. I would be willing to part with that info for a GBL hook up like your friend.


----------



## HEISENBERG (Dec 23, 2021)

*We are looking for chemical suppliers all over the world. Please leave here links to suppliers you know and trust. *​


----------



## TheWaterman (Sep 18, 2022)

I’m looking to buy huge amount of the one solvent but I would be willing to help in just about any situation you need assistance with. I have a connection for very cheap GBL I really only need him to send it for me. 
Are you into hgh I also have allot of that. The upgraded one with stem cells.


----------



## KokosDreams

TheWaterman said:


> I’m looking to buy huge amount of the one solvent but I would be willing to help in just about any situation you need assistance with. I have a connection for very cheap GBL I really only need him to send it for me.
> Are you into hgh I also have allot of that. The upgraded one with stem cells.



TheWatermanSo I can see if I could source it, but I am not sure how re-ship policies would be overseas when it comes to big quantities.

I think in 3 weeks I know more.
Payment would be upfront, escrow only of course 

Can you send a CAS and full name of the chemical?

Also I'll pass on the meth, I don't do drugs


----------



## TheWaterman

Th



KokosDreams said:


> Payment would be upfront, escrow only of course



KokosDreamse meth I actually meant you could sell it was all I meant. the CAS# is 96-48-0 also known as GBL it’s one of the most common chemicals on the planet.i have a source that ships to most of Europe. Thank you for seeing what you can do. I am at your disposal if you need anything from the US.


----------



## KokosDreams

TheWaterman said:


> Th
> 
> e meth I actually meant you could sell it was all I meant. the CAS# is 96-48-0 also known as GBL it’s one of the most common chemicals on the planet.i have a source that ships to most of Europe. Thank you for seeing what you can do. I am at your disposal if you need anything from the US.



TheWatermanWe'll be in touch!


----------



## TheWaterman

Synthetic Noidz? Do you mean HGH with stem cells . I got this load meant for Kaiser hospital it’s cutting edge but get rid of them if you know anyone who would want them please let me know it’s taking up allot of refrigeration space. They fixed my rotator cuff and my friends hair reverted to original color which is fucking amazing. Makes you feel like yohr invincible doing the 3 week set I thought I was 20 again.


----------



## Gerald Cotten

https://www.chemieshop24.de



It's a good supplier for ordering bulk amounts of chemicals.

E.g. 25% NaOH sol. = 1.000L -> 1.06 EUR / L


----------



## Gerald Cotten

Höfer Chemie


Chemikalien von TOP Qualität ✓ Konstant günstige Preise ✓ Wechselnde Angebote ✓ Riesen Auswahl ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ GRATIS Versand




hoefer-shop.de





Easy access to solvents in bulk quantities

E.g. IPA = 1.200L -> 2.10 EUR / L


----------



## Gerald Cotten

Cleankorin.de - Reiniger und Zubehör - Aquakorin-Onlineshop







www.cleankorin.de





Good posibility to get NaOH in smaller quantities

30Kg bag 25% NaOH sol. - 2.4 EUR / L


----------



## TotalSynthesis

https://mateck.com/

any kind of metal related stuff, palladium, platinum etc...
I used them several times already


----------



## Acab1312

Hello, 
I have had very good experience with a dealer from China Hubei Amarvel Biotech Co,Ltd Bmk (Cas 5449-12-7) fast shipping (central Europe), good price. Other products are also available there.





AmarvelBio - At your service for research chemicals


Welcome! We supply High-quality BMK, PMK, Piperidine, BDO, Anest series, Sexual health care series etc. 100% safe specific shipping line to ensure receiving your parcel.




amarvelbio.com


----------



## TheShocker

any options for those swims that are based in the US


----------



## HairyPoppins

Has anybody ever used https://www.eurchem.net/?


----------



## TheWaterman

MadHatter said:


> Can't help you there, friend. That's between you and your browser .
> But to be honest, I don't think that's the main problem with that site. Better use the supply service on THIS site by contacting Pinkman.



MadHatterWhat did mean by better to contact the supply service on this site? Please elaborate did you mean breaking bad, who is pinkma


----------



## TheWaterman

I’m sorry you lo



TheShocker said:


> any options for those swims that are based in the US



TheShockerst me”swims” based in the USA?


----------



## MadHatter

Just loo



TheWaterman said:


> What did mean by better to contact the supply service on this site? Please elaborate did you mean breaking bad, who is pinkma



TheWatermanJust look under "Listings" and "Help pages".


----------



## TheWaterman

Didn’t patton just put them on the scammer list they ripped him off I 



Acab1312 said:


> Hello,
> I have had very good experience with a dealer from China Hubei Amarvel Biotech Co,Ltd Bmk (Cas 5449-12-7) fast shipping (central Europe), good price. Other products are also available there.
> 
> 
> ...



Acab1312think.


----------



## HEISENBERG

TheWaterman said:


> Didn’t patton just put them on the scammer list they ripped him off I
> 
> think.



TheWatermanThis seller is present on the forum and is willing to transact through escrow.


----------



## david arrow

Can anyone tell me tablets contains ephedrine that is available in India


----------



## bmkadbbsupplier

Waterman1967 said:


> I have a connection at BASF in Germany but he is afraid to send. What I need is someone in Europe who knows how to stealth things so they can be shipped to USA and wouldn’t mind receiving deliveries from my friend at BASF. This person would be paid very well very regularly.



Waterman1967What product do you need？ legal alternatives and most precursors I can pass out safely USA


----------



## Ondrejkalo

An acquaintance of mine buys through





Organic Chemistry Poland


Hurtownia odczynników chemicznych, dystrybutor chemii organicznej Bielsko-Biała




organicchemistrypoland.pl




(via pm, not via order)


Many substances, you will have to have the whole page translated.


Kyselina DL-mandlová 99+% ZVC Dr. Hoffmann


Buy cheap DL-mandelic acid here


It works, it's OK





FUNCHEM CZ - distributor chemikálií, dodavatel služeb v oblasti chemie


Prodej chemických látek, laboratoř, chemikálie, chemie, korozní inženýrství, výrobce speciální chemie, kovové povlaky




www.funchem.cz











_*It needs to be checked*_
Chinese supplier BMK and much more
SHANXI LIANXU NEW MATERIAL .CO


https://www.lianxuchem.com/


Kelly whatsapp +86 185 3663 6121

1kg BMK $90
1L diethylphenylmalonate $145


I wanted to buy from them before, I looked everywhere I could, there was no indication that they were scammers, they looked legit.. I wanted to order 1kg of fabric for $800 and Kelly, their sales assistant, recommended me to buy the first sample of 25g for about $45. Which again proves that they are legitimate... In the end, I changed my first and last name during the Western Union payment and therefore, they had to return the money back to me and then there was no time left.





*IT NEEDS TO BE CHECKED*
EPHEDRINE SELLER








Buy Ephedrine powder Online – Europe Chemical Shop


Buy pure high quality Ephedrine powder online with Bitcoin - Buy legal drugs online, buy research chemicals, buy raw pharmaceutical powders. Ephedrine powder for sale overnight delivery.



topchembuy.com







_*It needs to be checked*_
Ephedrine SELLER








Buy Ephedrine (EPH) 30mg HCL Tablets Online in UK | Order EPH UK


Buy EPH 30mg Tablets in the UK. 100% genuine (EPH Tablets in the UK) Ephedrine Hydrochloride 30mg Tablets Online in the UK. Original Quality, Buy Ephedrine HCL 30mg tablets online now!




pureeph.co.uk


----------



## HEISENBERG (Dec 23, 2021)

*We are looking for chemical suppliers all over the world. Please leave here links to suppliers you know and trust. *​


----------



## Loooow

KokosDreams said:


> Ich habe tolle Preise für legale Ausgangsstoffe bei Laboratorium Discounter NL gefunden
> Restricted Precursors werde ich bei Constantylious und vielleicht auch Nitrochemis bestellen, um beide zu vergleichen



KokosDreamsHallo Constantylious und Nitrochems sind meiner Meinung nach beides echte und zuverlässige Anbieter! Der Unterschied ist, dass Nitrochems etwas billiger ist, aber die Verpackung ist auch gut sichtbar mit einem Firmenaufkleber versehen, der den Inhalt ganz deutlich andeutet!


----------



## Loooow

Loooow said:


> Hallo Constantylious und Nitrochems sind meiner Meinung nach beides echte und zuverlässige Anbieter! Der Unterschied ist, dass Nitrochems etwas billiger ist, aber die Verpackung ist auch gut sichtbar mit einem Firmenaufkleber versehen, der den Inhalt ganz deutlich andeutet!



Loooow*In the meantime, the parcel delivery from Nietrochems is serious and inconspicuous without any externally visible reference to the content or the sender!!!*


----------



## pingu (Dec 21, 2022)

I own a chemical company in scandinavia


----------



## TheWaterman

Could you possibly handle sending me 2000 liters a month of GBL and send it to me. I have a business license that is associated with it but I’d love to receive as something else with possibly food coloring added to I make sure it isn’t seen as GBL. I would be forever in your debt and I would promise to erect a statue to you in the near future?


----------



## bmkadbbsupplier

TheWaterman said:


> Could you possibly handle sending me 2000 liters a month of GBL and send it to me. I have a business license that is associated with it but I’d love to receive as something else with possibly food coloring added to I make sure it isn’t seen as GBL. I would be forever in your debt and I would promise to erect a statue to you in the near future?



TheWatermanbro，I can send legal BDO from China


----------



## TheWaterman

There’s plenty of bdo all over the place, people seem to think bdo is legal but it’s right above GBL on the schedule 1 list with DEA. So ty but no thanks I have no use for bdo. Why doesn’t China ad something to GBL that technically makes it a different chemical but doesn’t effect it in any way they could begin sending it again with a new name and CAs # and be on good ground still legally?


----------



## TheWaterman

I’m sorry your in scandanavia but would have to order me 1.4 from china? Is it not a very basic chemical. Scandanavia does not produce any solvent in scandanavia?


----------



## m924

Anyone know of a vendor that has NABH4?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

m924 said:


> Anyone know of a vendor that has NABH4?



m924Hi , check my listings, shippable Monday/Tuesday next week.


----------



## m924

UWe9o12jkied91d said:


> Hi , check my listings, shippable Monday/Tuesday next week.



UWe9o12jkied91dHello, thanks! if i may ask where do you ship from? Is the shipping to NL reasonably safe?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

m924 said:


> Hello, thanks! if i may ask where do you ship from? Is the shipping to NL reasonably safe?



m924Yes, all eu countries are no problem I have sent to NL without issue aswell.
I am also in the EU, next to no scrutiny.


----------

